# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Echo serca przełykowe

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, szukam osoby, która miałam robione badanie jak echo serca przełykowe, albo wie z doświadczenia jak takie badanie wygląda? Moja mama będzie miała robione, i strasznie się boi. Nie wiem czy takie badanie można porównać do np. gastroskopii? Czy dostaje sie znieczulenie? Za wiele nie ma informacji na ten temat w internecie dlatego mam nadzieje ze ktoś z doswiadczeniem mi pomoze tutaj. Z góry bardzo dziękuję.

----------


## zacheusz112

Witam.
Badanie cho serca przezprzełykowe,jest wykonywane ze względu na fakt,że lewa komora i lewy przedsionek serca są w bliskim sąsiedztwie z przełykiem.
Co do samego badania.Jest trochę podobne do badania endoskopowego przełyku czy żołądka,trochę mniej inwazyjne ze względu na płytszą penetrację.Zminiaturyzowaną głowicę umieszcza się na długiej elastycznej rurce,która następnie wprowadzana jest do przełyku,po wcześniejszym zakropieniu specjalnym sprayem,który umożliwia rozluźnienie przełyku.
Nie wymaga to raczej żadnego innego przygotowania poza tym że trzeba być na czczo,z wiadomych względów.Może trwać do kilkudziesięciu minut.
Oczywiście nie dla każdego jest to badanie przyjemne, ze względu na to że niektórzy  pacjenci miewają silny odruch wymiotny,który utrudnia przeprowadzenie badania.Z tego tez głównie powodu opinię co do dyskomfortu w czasie badania,są z oczywistych względów bardzo zróżnicowane.Warto jednak podejść do tego badania, przewyższając jego dokładną diagnozę nad skutkami ubocznymi,które idzie jak to się mówi,"przeżyć"
Pozdrawiam.

----------

